
Chicago Tunnel and Reservoir Plan - adam
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunnel_and_Reservoir_Plan
======
joezydeco
The project just completed work on one of the major reservoirs used by the
system. The Thornton Reservoir is a limestone quarry that can hold 8 billion
US gallons (30,280,000 m^2)

Here's a video of the reservoir taking in 400 million gallons after a heavy
rainfall last week:

[http://www.dnainfo.com/chicago/20151203/south-
chicago/watch-...](http://www.dnainfo.com/chicago/20151203/south-
chicago/watch-400-million-gallons-of-stormwater-rush-into-chicagos-grand-
canyon)

~~~
11thEarlOfMar
That's cool. I used to live close enough to Thornton Quarry to feel the blasts
shake our house daily at 4:00 PM. It's a huge open limestone quarry. The photo
in the article does not do it justice, and only shows the rectangular block
north of I-294. Here is the full system:

[https://goo.gl/maps/6G5S5irtYsp](https://goo.gl/maps/6G5S5irtYsp)

------
rayiner
Not only an amazing engineering project, but a milestone of civilization. One
step closer to not releasing untreated sewage into rivers like savages.

------
chriscampbell
I went on a tour to the bottom of the reservoir before it opened and it is
massive. An engineering feat started almost 30 years ago coming together with
this site and several move over the next decade to add capacity to the system
in different areas of Chicagoland.

------
wsc981
In The Netherlands (Rotterdam) we have something similar to deal with extreme
water amounts:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xODdtcEdp5w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xODdtcEdp5w)

